# Does anyone have a comprehensive list of the different colors of cherry shrimp?



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I know there is many grades of each blue yellow and red are there any others?


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

I believe black cherry shrimp also exist


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Also green, orange, chocolate and rillies
Interesting color chart here

http://http://www.shrimpspot.com/index.php?/topic/4949-grading-charts/
Scroll down for neos


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Thats amazing guys thanks


----------

